# Star Wars D20 IRC Game...



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jan 25, 2002)

I run a Star Wars D20 game on IRC.  It's on Saturdays from Noon EST to 3PM-4PMish EST.  It's set a few months before The Phantom Menace.  I'm looking for one more player.  Currently there are 4 (Well 3 at this moment.  Ones away for a bit) people in the game.  The characters are 3 Jedi Guardians and a Fringer/Scout.  If you are interested drop me an email at bentleyml@yahoo.com.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Feb 6, 2002)

Just thought I'd give this a little bump.  Still looking for another player or two for my Saturday game on IRC.


----------

